# Flat Top Reo Grand



## Genosmate

I notice that on ECF guys post work in progress photos,so I thought I'd do the same here.
I've been wanting to sculpt/carve a Grand for a while and I don't have an SL,and also I got an Odin from Andre which I really like.Long story short I thought I'd try and do my own SL design.This one has no catch cup and no 510 connector (so the Odin will be its dedicated atty)and the button will be very low profile as well.This ones going to get a door finished with some patina lookalike,

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 15 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I think that looks stunning.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan

WOW ... very nice @Genosmate

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Looks awesome @Genosmate , looking forward to the finished unit.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## abdul

beautiful @Genosmate

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Keep them coming....and no overhang!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Andre said:


> Keep them coming....and no overhang!


Yes Andre I think Rob's OCD must be contagious

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## hands

ooh man that's cool. wip pics is always cool to see. i think the flat top is a winner

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

You are a master craftsman John!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GadgetFreak

Super craftsmanship This has the distictive royal palace look. Wow!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

Looks awesome @Genosmate

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey

speechless. apart from what ive just said now.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD

Man that is beautiful  Great work @Genosmate

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Wow - that really looks stunning @Genosmate 
Love the way the vertical cutouts look - I think it looks better than the normal SL style.
And no catchcup means its a bit shorter and more compact.
Super

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

That is so STUNNING!! I'm in love...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Thanks for the very kind comments.I could of offset the bushing for the Odin so the door would slide past it but I know Rob has OCD and it's given him something to look at

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## lulu.antiflag

That is a beast of a reo

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Genosmate said:


> Thanks for the very kind comments.I could of offset the bushing for the Odin so the door would slide past it but I know Rob has OCD and it's given him something to look at



Look awesome!
You beat me to something I wanted to do as well.

What you could do if you really wanted the Odin to sit flush is lathe down the outside dome a few mm. The cap is quite thick and will handle a slight diet easily.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Alex

Amazing

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET

Awesome stuff dude. As i would like to mod my reo in the future, could you maybe tell me how thick the sides and back wall is please?


----------



## Genosmate

ET said:


> Awesome stuff dude. As i would like to mod my reo in the future, could you maybe tell me how thick the sides and back wall is please?


Thanks.Yes I'll let you have the dim's in the morning,if you don't get them please pm and remind me.
Don't know what you are planning but if you want to skim some off the sides it's more the door groove that is the limiting factor.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate

ET said:


> Awesome stuff dude. As i would like to mod my reo in the future, could you maybe tell me how thick the sides and back wall is please?


Back is 4.038mm,sides are 3.040mm.


----------



## ET

Genosmate said:


> Back is 4.038mm,sides are 3.040mm.



ha, knew there was a difference between the sides and back.
Cool, thanks a bunch for that. Looks like i have a nice amount of room to play with


----------



## Genosmate

ET said:


> ha, knew there was a difference between the sides and back.
> Cool, thanks a bunch for that. Looks like i have a nice amount of room to play with


I was quite surprised because a guy on ECF who is a master mod maker and creator,said he took 3.3mm off the sides and the back.Either he had some older mod which was thicker or I didn't read the micrometer properly because he wouldn't be wrong.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Genosmate

Here is what I'll go with for the door I think

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## annemarievdh

Genosmate said:


> Here is what I'll go with for the door I think
> View attachment 24976




Stunning!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Genosmate said:


> Here is what I'll go with for the door I think
> View attachment 24976


Now that is something different. Awesome job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

WOW! That is absolutely beautiful @Genosmate 
Superb job man 
Love the door color as well!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> Here is what I'll go with for the door I think
> View attachment 24976


Stunning - what did you do?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Andre said:


> Stunning - what did you do?


Hi Andre
I'm a big fan of the Patina work that @Necris does and I sent him by PM a photo of a door I'd seen.
He told me that the process involves applying Alcohol Ink and using a top coat to finish it.
Then @Rob Fisher sent me a link to using Alcohol Ink and setting fire to it.
I just played around with applying the ink and setting fire to it at various stages.Finally came up with a mixture of techniques to get something like I was looking for.
Finishing is a problem as it seems that anything solvent based just wipes off the ink (I've been playing with CA glue and it will not work for this) so I used some liquid plastic (which I was sure would contain some solvent) and it seems to work.
Heres what I got so far,not 100% happy but I like it nonetheless.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Necris

Absolutely beautiful.stunning

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Genosmate said:


> Hi Andre
> I'm a big fan of the Patina work that @Necris does and I sent him by PM a photo of a door I'd seen.
> He told me that the process involves applying Alcohol Ink and using a top coat to finish it.
> Then @Rob Fisher sent me a link to using Alcohol Ink and setting fire to it.
> I just played around with applying the ink and setting fire to it at various stages.Finally came up with a mixture of techniques to get something like I was looking for.
> Finishing is a problem as it seems that anything solvent based just wipes off the ink (I've been playing with CA glue and it will not work for this) so I used some liquid plastic (which I was sure would contain some solvent) and it seems to work.
> Heres what I got so far,not 100% happy but I like it nonetheless.
> View attachment 25109
> View attachment 25110



Absolutely stunning!!!


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Managed to get this finished at last (maybe a final polish),because there is no 510 connector the pin in the atty has been modified but all the existing Reo firing mechanism is retained.It squonks really easy with no leaks.
I'd like to build vertical coils with ceramic wick but no matter how much I try or how much I follow @Andre instructions I just can't! So the Dremel master gave me the advice on a micro coil and his beloved Rayon and thats whats in the Odin.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Managed to get this finished at last (maybe a final polish),because there is no 510 connector the pin in the atty has been modified but all the existing Reo firing mechanism is retained.It squonks really easy with no leaks.
> I'd like to build vertical coils with ceramic wick but no matter how much I try or how much I follow @Andre instructions I just can't! So the Dremel master gave me the advice on a micro coil and his beloved Rayon and thats whats in the Odin.
> View attachment 26303
> View attachment 26305
> View attachment 26306




Now that is a sweet ride @Genosmate! Beautiful John! Simply awesome and once again a one of a kind!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

It looks stunning @Genosmate!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gman211991

Genosmate said:


> Managed to get this finished at last (maybe a final polish),because there is no 510 connector the pin in the atty has been modified but all the existing Reo firing mechanism is retained.It squonks really easy with no leaks.
> I'd like to build vertical coils with ceramic wick but no matter how much I try or how much I follow @Andre instructions I just can't! So the Dremel master gave me the advice on a micro coil and his beloved Rayon and thats whats in the Odin.
> View attachment 26303
> View attachment 26305
> View attachment 26306


Amazing work there @Genosmate

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET

Awesome stuff dude. Is there going to be a "how to" sometime?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

ET said:


> Awesome stuff dude. Is there going to be a "how to" sometime?


I could try if you'd like,but don't expect it to be too technical because most of what I do is done by feel/eye as my lathe is Imperial and my Mill is metric so its a case of trial and error


----------



## ET

Rough overview with tools used and things to watch out for is good enough


----------



## Genosmate

ET said:


> Rough overview with tools used and things to watch out for is good enough


Ok Here goes;
The Reo started out as a black wrinkled at some stage but the paint had been stripped from the outside.
First off I cut the new hole for the button with a 3/8 inch Slot Drill (I use a mix of Imperial and Metric because that what I have)then I drilled the 510 connector out because I didn't have a big enough Slot Drill (12mm),I used a much slower speed to drill it out than I would for milling,I think the older ones (what I had here) are brass.


Next I milled of the 'Turret' using an End Mill,you could use a Fly Cutter or a Rose Cutter but theres no real need.


I played with an idea to mill pockets not slots but decided on slots,milled with a 3/8 inch slot drill




After its milled it just a load of hand finishing using wet sanding,keep the paper rinsed off well,start at about 120 grit and work all through the grits,I go to 2000 grit.Tape the wet/dry to a block and move the work over the paper as opposed to doing it free hand.




Next I polish,first on a hard sisal wheel with brown compound then a stitched mop with brown compound,then a loose mop fold mop with blue compound,then a loose fold with white compound and finally a loose fold with just Maizena.It's important to remove the compound residue before moving to another wheel,I use Maizena and a Micro Fibre cloth for this,

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Genosmate

Part Two ;
Next I machined a brass bush and threaded it,I don't have the knowledge to make this bush with press fit tolerances so I did the best I could,put the bush in the freezer overnight and the mod in the oven at 100 degrees C for and hour and pushed the bush into the mod using a Sash Clamp.Next I milled off the top of the bush so it was flush.



The button is turned from 12mm Aluminium Rod (polished as per the mod) and the insulator is from 10mm Delrin,theres a little 'knobbie' on the Derin which fits into a hole drilled in the bottom of the bush to help locate it,then its bonded and finished.


The door I finished with Alcohol Ink some of which is set alight immediately after applying.The finish is tricky because anything with a solvent simply takes the ink right off.I used a liquid plastic.


As there is no 510 connector,the atty's 510 pin has been replaced with a replica which protrudes 12mm from the bottom of the atty,I've slightly modified the Reo firing leaf so I can use it and the bottle squonks straight into the atty,no leaks and works very well.
I may well look at shaving my other Reo's but I'd like to maybe use a 510.
Any questions just ask

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Morne

Genosmate said:


> Part Two ;
> Next I machined a brass bush and threaded it,I don't have the knowledge to make this bush with press fit tolerances so I did the best I could,put the bush in the freezer overnight and the mod in the oven at 100 degrees C for and hour and pushed the bush into the mod using a Sash Clamp.Next I milled off the top of the bush so it was flush.
> View attachment 26326
> View attachment 26327
> 
> The button is turned from 12mm Aluminium Rod (polished as per the mod) and the insulator is from 10mm Delrin,theres a little 'knobbie' on the Derin which fits into a hole drilled in the bottom of the bush to help locate it,then its bonded and finished.
> View attachment 26328
> 
> The door I finished with Alcohol Ink some of which is set alight immediately after applying.The finish is tricky because anything with a solvent simply takes the ink right off.I used a liquid plastic.
> View attachment 26329
> 
> As there is no 510 connector,the atty's 510 pin has been replaced with a replica which protrudes 12mm from the bottom of the atty,I've slightly modified the Reo firing leaf so I can use it and the bottle squonks straight into the atty,no leaks and works very well.
> I may well look at shaving my other Reo's but I'd like to maybe use a 510.
> Any questions just ask


Wow!!! Truly amazing work!!! Well done!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET

Amazing, thanks for the blow by blow. Loads of work that went into your masterpiece.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Wow @Genosmate 
Amazing

Cant believe how much effort you have put in
Must make for a very satisfying unique feeling when you vape on her


----------



## Alex

I really loved reading this thread, thanks for the pictures and the detailed description @Genosmate.


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Silver said:


> Wow @Genosmate
> Amazing
> 
> Cant believe how much effort you have put in
> Must make for a very satisfying unique feeling when you vape on her


Thanks @Silver ,yes it nice when things work out how you want them.I would love the vape on this mod even more if I could just come right with the coiling and ceramic wick.


----------



## johan

Great DIY instructions @Genosmate - just one lesson in Afrikaans: its a "kno*pp*ie" not a "kno*bb*ie" .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> Great DIY instructions @Genosmate - just one lesson in Afrikaans: its a "kno*pp*ie" not a "kno*bb*ie" .


Thanks Johan.Oh and I was using the English "Knobbie"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Genosmate said:


> Thanks Johan.Oh and I was using the English "Knobbie"



For that you must get this award then  PS: just one lesson in English; its "knobb*y*" not "knobb*ie*"

​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> For that you must get this award then  PS: just one lesson in English; its "knobb*y*" not "knobb*ie*"
> 
> View attachment 26373​


I dodn't say that I could sppel!
First a Reo Badge then a DIY award and now this,I wonder what I'll get awarded next

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

Genosmate said:


> I dodn't say that I could sppel!
> First a Reo Badge then a DIY award and now this,I wonder what I'll get awarded next



Oh! why not? - just for fun:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> Oh! why not? - just for fun:
> 
> View attachment 26374


I don't know how you knew but I'am about to try flame polishing right now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Genosmate said:


> I don't know how you knew but I'am about to try flame polishing right now!



I have an extra wandering eye

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> Thanks @Silver ,yes it nice when things work out how you want them.I would love the vape on this mod even more if I could just come right with the coiling and ceramic wick.


Great work. You will have to come to Koringberg so we can have a little workshop for the coiling and wicking!


----------



## free3dom

Andre said:


> Great work. You will have to come to Koringberg so we can have a little workshop for the coiling and wicking!



Having @Genosmate over for coiling and wicking would be like having a master bladesmith make you a butter knife 

But when it does happen please upload some pictures - it will probably be some of the nicest looking coils ever

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

@free3dom I think that @Genosmate is one of those guys (we all met them at some stage of our lives): "Hey boys I didn't study for this test" and when the results came, he got the distinction, and all our other suckers failed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

Andre said:


> Great work. You will have to come to Koringberg so we can have a little workshop for the coiling and wicking!


Thanks Andre and I think without a one on one I'm never getting the ****** wick thru the coil!


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> @free3dom I think that @Genosmate is one of those guys (we all met them at some stage of our lives): "Hey boys I didn't study for this test" and when the results came, he got the distinction, and all our other suckers failed.


Noooooooo....OK except in my apprenticeship as a Carpenter and Joiner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Genosmate said:


> Noooooooo....OK except in my apprenticeship as a Carpenter and Joiner!



Yip I thought so, thanks for being honest .


----------



## SAVapeGear

Genosmate said:


> I notice that on ECF guys post work in progress photos,so I thought I'd do the same here.
> I've been wanting to sculpt/carve a Grand for a while and I don't have an SL,and also I got an Odin from Andre which I really like.Long story short I thought I'd try and do my own SL design.This one has no catch cup and no 510 connector (so the Odin will be its dedicated atty)and the button will be very low profile as well.This ones going to get a door finished with some patina lookalike,
> View attachment 24778
> View attachment 24779
> View attachment 24780


Hi @Genosmate 
What would a modification like this cost if you had to do it for someone else?

I have a polished reo that I want to play around with and make it nice and different.
It is a 2014 Reo Grand and the polished wasn't done so nicely.

Please PM me or send me an email.I bought one of your Nuppins.The black one so you should still have my email.

Thanks


----------



## Genosmate

Sent you a PM.


----------

